# squirrel proof rigging



## coydog (Jun 16, 2002)

a client of mine wants me to engineer a heavy duty rope swing on his oak tree, he wants it over the top safe so I'm initially thinking about using a tuflex as a friction saver and a stable braid bull rope, but my concern is that he had a preexisting rope swing ( some cheap hardware store synthetic rope) and the squirrels ate through the rope. It makes me wonder, will they eat through a tuflex sling? Not to mention what kind of shape will the sling/ rope be in after 3-4 years of weather and UV. That got me thinking even further, I wonder if there are any cases of squirrels gnawing through COBRA systems?


----------



## FBerkel (Jun 16, 2002)

How about flexible steel mesh conduit? (Feed the rope through). That'd give them something to chew on.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jun 16, 2002)

Lightweight chain fed through a piece of garden hose. Make a loop several inches larger than the limb. Unless you insist on making an overly expensive setup. If the chain (or cable) you want to use won't fit through a piece of hose, use flex conduit in the appropriate size. 
He must have some mighty aggressive squirrells. Either that, or he had peanut oil all over his hands when he rigged the last rope.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 16, 2002)

I know one well respected arbo in this area who installs swings with trough bolt forged eyes.

I would go with a girth hitched rope on a pad or the tuflex sheath you were thinking about. Maybe use a marine rope that is rated for outdoor use, they will have UV degredation info on the product. If it has a 10% degredation in 3 years, maybe it should be repalced then. This will give you another job in a few years, if you are on the property regularly then maybe you will be able to check it out once or twice a year anyways.

Just part of the service sir!


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jun 16, 2002)

i have a rope swing in my back yard , it is about 60 feet up in the tree. i used a 3/4 inch bull rope and havent had any problems with it . it has been there about 3 years, i check it out every year and it is still in good shape. ( will probably snap tomorrow now that i said that )JPM


----------



## Treeman14 (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Paul McMillin _
> *i have a rope swing in my back yard , it is about 60 feet up in the tree.*



Seems like it would be a major pain in the arse to climb sixty feet just to go for a swing.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jun 16, 2002)

Maybe i live in a tree house  so it might be right out my back door


----------



## kf_tree (Jun 16, 2002)

i was talking to the phone guys at a storm damage job. they said the squirrels eat through the wires and lead coatings all the time. if they want to eat it they will. the last time i put in a swing i pre drilled and treaded 2 1/2 in eye bolts in. i tied the rope to the eyes leaving a long tail and tied a loose loop around the limb, just in case the eyebolt fell out the loop would catch it. they were in about 6 in in an ash.


----------



## seanlarkin (Jun 17, 2002)

Regarding squirrels chewing on Cobra, we've not had a single complaint in US or Canada to date. Squirrels and other animals tend to chew on rope or other fiber with food residue or salt in it. Climbing lines make a target for that and have been targeted during tree camping.
-Sean


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2002)

Squirrel proofing.
Box/50 $5.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 17, 2002)

read- dont sweat on the Cobra!


----------



## bugfart (Sep 14, 2005)

Does he by any chance have a dogwood tree?

Thats what I was told mine was... Anyway they produce these little red berries; my experience was this became a sort of squirrel hang-out. They ate the red berries and became... screwier than usual to be polite. Within 10 minutes of their dogwood-session began the "running of the suirrels" happened close enough to 5 O'clock we named it "Cinco De Surirrelo" . 

I cut the tree down and they found a new hang-out.


----------



## Erwin (Sep 14, 2005)

COuld anybody tell me why nobody uses steel wire? Seems to be the best choice for me. I have a single line swing 60' up with steel wire crimped onto a "swing bolt" (those you buy from Home Depot, ~6" eye-bolt atached to a eight lined with teflon.) The wire goes from the top (60' in the air) to about 10' above the ground and connected the a rope. I made a 12" diameter disk out of 3/4" plywood with a hole in the middle t olet the rope go through, a massive knot to hold the disk and a 5' tail for the other person (the Dad) to pull. To me, steel wire has huch less streach and more durrable than rope. Do I miss anything?
For safety consideration, I did a backup anchor on another limb close by. If the primary one fails the secondary one will hold you safe (except ~1' sudden drop!)


----------



## Samuel.M.Peyton (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm a little late on replying to this post, but wonder if you could coat the rope with some type of oil or tar to help the squirrels lose interest?


----------



## greengreer (Nov 2, 2014)

Samuel.M.Peyton said:


> I'm a little late on replying to this post, but wonder if you could coat the rope with some type of oil or tar to help the squirrels lose interest?


hot sauce


----------

